# Im squatting Budapest! Help? :/



## mindsword (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi sry im on short time internet

im squatting* a pretty big lot in east Budapest, and the place is sooooooo fucking run down! there are two building one is half burned down and the other is just being used as a crack house. ive been working my ass off for the last 3 days and im starting to lose hope because everyone goes through there stealing, and throwing needles and garbage everywhere, ill post some photos later. i just want to try and make the place habitable for the winter and ive bought so much fucking equipment but it got stolen so i bought it again plus paint and spraycans (graffiti artist) and this time ill hide it alot better. and theres so much fucking space in the yard to put up tents and caravans. btw im NOT new to squatting, ive lived in 3 of them 2 in amsterdam and one in norway, excluding this one, and i was in the action itself in 2 of them. i can me contacted on [email protected] if u want to hang out before we go there (im a little really paranoid) n u can also bring a friend or 2, just make sure there really progressive leftie/alternative type dudes - peace, aleks (norway) 

also i make hip-hop beats and som reggea / dub - www.soundcloud.com/stream-1-1/sets/collabos

*trying really really fucking hard

peace


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 22, 2012)

If I were out that way, I'd be sure to contact you. Having somebody else there would definitely help keep the scumfux indexhhhout . Welcome!


----------



## mindsword (Jul 23, 2012)

Thx appreciate that. Anyone else? I have 2 good people helping me already. 1 is coming with a truck to pick up a ton of trash n shit and one is gonna wash a huge heap of old clothes just lying around. Im currently painting it and i have some extra cans if interested. Please welcome Omni Peoples Park Hotel n wish us luck. Barbecue sometime this or next week. Please bring flyers. Also the train track (huge cement wall) next to it is perfect for any graffiti writers becus its rly hidden yet people walk by there n dont give a f


----------

